# Making faces Book?



## christina83 (Apr 10, 2008)

hey everyone,
I want to improve my makeup skills and learn more about makeup. I know quite abit, but i feel like i need abit more help in some areas.
I was just wondering if the making faces book by Kevyn Aucoin  could help me in that way?
I was just wondering if anyone could describe the book to me? where I live its out in the stick and the bookshops dont stock it, so id have to order it online, and I dont want to fork out on a book and everything in it has been covered by one of the many other books i have.

I'm even thinking about becoming a makeup artist, as I love the stuff so much,lol. and since the thing happening with me and my ex i just feel like i need a change in life, a positive change.

I have the Vogue book and bobbi brown, even though theyr both good books theyr sort of very basic.

Sorry if ive put this in the wrong area, I wasnt sure where to put it


----------



## Hilly (Apr 10, 2008)

Girl, i totally suggest the NARS book. OMG it is amazing!! It has great techniques and has the blank face and then the made up face on the opposite page and then the steps how to make the face. It rocks!


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 11, 2008)

Making Faces is a great book, it is absolutely amazing and it does show you how to do the makeup step by step. However, it is a few years old (probably at least 10 years old) so it may be out of date but then again it's only $6 used on amazon! There is another book by Kevyn Aucoin, called Face Forward and it is more costume art stuff but really cool. He transforms people like Gwenyth Paltrow into James Dean. It's crazy.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Girl, i totally suggest the NARS book. OMG it is amazing!! It has great techniques and has the blank face and then the made up face on the opposite page and then the steps how to make the face. It rocks!_

 
Is this called Make-up your Mind?


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 11, 2008)

I have Making Faces by Kevyn Aucoin and like abbyquack siad, it is kind of old but it is a good book. It has many tips and looks. It has explanations about different kinds of makeup and their uses. I love it but I do regret not buying a second hand version instead of buying a brand new one.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 11, 2008)

I have Kevyn Aucoin's books. He was amazing.
Another thing you can do is look on youtube. Their are tons of tut's you can watch & learn from. Then practice...practice...practice....
Practice on everyone you know. After you get really good with techniques, colors, contouring, etc.
Start taking before & after pics & build a portfolio to show your work.
Good luck to you.
XOXOX


----------



## crissy22 (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Girl, i totally suggest the NARS book. OMG it is amazing!! It has great techniques and has the blank face and then the made up face on the opposite page and then the steps how to make the face. It rocks!_

 
So does Making Faces, the tutorials in the book are great!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Making Faces is a great book, it is absolutely amazing and it does show you how to do the makeup step by step. However, it is a few years old (probably at least 10 years old) so it may be out of date but then again it's only $6 used on amazon! There is another book by Kevyn Aucoin, called Face Forward and it is more costume art stuff but really cool. He transforms people like Gwenyth Paltrow into James Dean. It's crazy._

 
Co-sign^^ ya it is an old book, but I still recommend it!

To me it's still the Make-up bible!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 14, 2008)

I think it would be a great book. I've seen many of KA makeovers & they are truly amazing. In fact, I have several of KA products which I LOVE.

I did a new post about his lip pencil in Medium (but for some reason it doesn't come up in the new posts???) which is now for sale at Sephora - it is my fave lip pencil!


----------



## lanaleigh (May 5, 2008)

Making Faces is ten years old--I know cuz I read it ten years ago when I first started doing makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I don't think things have changed that much--it's more about technique, and I still use ideas from it sometimes, even though I sold my copy on ebay years ago.


----------



## beauty_marked (May 6, 2008)

Making Faces is great for general basic tips. Like skincare. And OMG the contouring/highlighting sections is AMAZING. You will be a PRO after you read it.
Theres alot you can pick up, but it is a bit out dated. but still ag reat buy and a great read. Kevyn Aucoin was truly a genius


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 6, 2008)

I *love *the book. I agree, I think some things are outdated but really he includes all the basics such as smoky eyes, red lips, ect. Love the book. The tutorials are amazingly detailed and really easy to follow/recreate.


----------

